# Citation for unlicensed operation



## kitu82 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

Yesterday a Cop stopped me while I was driving 40mph on 30mph and asked for car registration and my license. I provided them to him, but came back to me saying as i lived in MA for more than a month , my out of state license is invalid and towed my car away and told me I could only drive any car in MA if I have a MA license. 

I was completely unaware of this until the cop shed some light on me and gave a citation which states unlicensed operation and no other information was written. I guess it would have been good to mention on citation that i had valid out of state license too, so that the Judge at the court would know.

I am in a process to get MA license soon.

Thanks
Krishi


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

kitu82 said:


> Hi,
> I guess it would have been good to mention on citation that i had valid out of state license too, so that the Judge at the court would know.
> Krishi


You NH license *is not valid* , so it would have done no good to mention it on your citation. Though, it will be on the criminal summons narrative when you go to the court.

It is your responsibility to know what is required of you when you move to another sovereign state within the Union. Your responsibility is the same as if you had became a resident of a foreign nation. Your NH license would not be valid there once residency was established.

I know the term *RESPONSIBILITY *no longer taught to kids, so here is the definition:

Main Entry: *re·spon·si·bil·i·ty*
Pronunciation: \ri-_ˌ_spän(t)-sə-_ˈ_bi-lə-tē\
Function: _noun_
Inflected Form(s): _plural_ *re·spon·si·bil·i·ties*
Date: 1737
*1* *:* the quality or state of being responsible: as *a* *:* moral, legal, or mental accountability *b* *:* reliability, trustworthiness 
*2* *:* something for which one is responsible *:* burden <has neglected his _responsibilities_>

Here is another term you will need to know when you report to court:


Main Entry: *ac·count·abil·i·ty*
Pronunciation: \ə-_ˌ_ka_u̇_n-tə-_ˈ_bi-lə-tē\
Function: _noun_
Date: 1794
*:* the quality or state of being accountable; _especially_ *:* an obligation or willingness to accept responsibility or to account for one's actions <public officials lacking _accountability_


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kitu82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday a _*Cop *_stopped me while I was driving 40mph on 30mph and asked for car registration and my license. I provided them to him, but came back to me saying as i lived in MA for more than a month , my out of state license is invalid and towed my car away and told me I could only drive any car in MA if I have a MA license.
> 
> ...


Show some respect NOOB!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

kitu82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday a Cop stopped me while I was driving 40mph on 30mph and asked for car registration and my license. I provided them to him, but came back to me saying as i lived in MA for more than a month , my out of state license is invalid and towed my car away and told me I could only drive any car in MA if I have a MA license.
> 
> ...


Krishi, I am pretty sure this is "Ask a Cop" not "Tell a Cop a Tale"

Thank you for playing...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

I think there is more to the story if you were crim apped for merely not being aware that you had to be licensed here right away once setting up permanent residence........ 2 points for Snipe for THAT run-on sentence


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think I might have arrested you as well as the citation.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Be graetful it was not my town because you would have been arrested.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

This thread is useless without TITS


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

kitu82 said:


> I provided them to him, but came back to me saying as i lived in MA for more than a month , my out of state license is invalid and towed my car away and told me I could only drive any car in MA if I have a MA license.


 For the record, the month thing is simply compounding evidence that you broke the law.

There is no grace period for license changeovers in MA (as exist for registrations). Upon becoming a resident of the Commonwealth, you much obtain a MA license _forthwith_.


----------



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

Just wondering how does the officer know that you have lived in this state for more than a month?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

triplecore said:


> Just wondering how does the officer know that you have lived in this state for more than a month?


Do you want a list of the 10,000 ways it's possible to deduce that information?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Trifecta said:


> Be graetful it was not my town because you would have been arrested.


If someone moved here and did not get (re)licensed in this state right away, knowingly or not, you would *arrest* them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

mtc said:


> I'm so confused... am I missing something from the Web Nazi filter?
> 
> How did MSP75 know she has an invalid NH licence?
> 
> I feel so blind!


That is funny. Good catch. I don't know the state. It is probably because I deal with NH licenses so much in my area, that I unconsciously assumed it was. It could also be that I know what everything about everyone, because I have access to the Obamassiah database of unloyal American subjects.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> For the record, the month thing is simply compounding evidence that you broke the law.
> 
> There is no grace period for license changeovers in MA (as exist for registrations). Upon becoming a resident of the Commonwealth, you much obtain a MA license _forthwith_.


If an illegal alien can get a license forthwith, anybody else shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sniper said:


> If someone moved here and did not get (re)licensed in this state right away, knowingly or not, you would *arrest* them?


I might, it all depends on attitude


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> I might, it all depends on attitude


My attitude sucks, so they *would* get arrested!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> 263FPD is right on. SHOW SOME RESPECT.
> 
> From now on, refer to *police officers* as *police officers*. You are not entitled to refer to *police officers* as cops. It is disrespectful to *police officers* who have earned that title.
> 
> And don't come on here telling *police officers* about a citation you received as a result of your own irresponsibility. You'll receive no sympathy from us.


If that's the case shouldn't this be called "Ask a Police Officer" not "Ask a Cop"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

kitu82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a process to get MA license soon.


IT'S ABOUT BLOODY TIME YOU GET A MA LICENSE!!!!

I hope that soon you will be in a process to get a good idea of how to speak English, too.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Johnny I agree, my attitude has sucked lately as well.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

SinePari said:


> If an illegal alien can get a license forthwith, anybody else shouldn't have a problem.


Touche.


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

94c said:


> This thread is useless without TITS


Hilarious.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

keep driving with your NH scrap paper, but go to VT to live


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

94c said:


> This thread is useless without TITS


Here are a couple of* boobs* for ya:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

kitu82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday a Cop stopped me while I was driving 40mph on 30mph and asked for car registration and my license. I provided them to him, but came back to me saying as i lived in MA for more than a month ,
> 
> ...


When you registered you car in Massachusetts and gave him/her your Massachusetts registration with your NH license. The cop didn't have to do too much investigatory work to determine that you now live in Massachusetts. 90/10


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Sniper said:


> If someone moved here and did not get (re)licensed in this state right away, knowingly or not, you would *arrest* them?


My Dept Policy

Prefered response to an arrestable offense is you shall arrest.

Not saying it always happens


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

kitu82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday a Cop stopped me while I was driving 40mph on 30mph and asked for car registration and my license. I provided them to him, but came back to me saying as i lived in MA for more than a month , my out of state license is invalid and towed my car away and told me I could only drive any car in MA if I have a MA license.
> 
> ...


This is what I refer to as a broadcast? No question..... not directed to anyone specificially.  Let me explain to you how your post should have read....

Even though I drive in the commonwealth regularly... I don't feel the need to obey MGL. Instead I plead ingorant when I was recently stopped by an officer.... (and like every other dope who asks similar questions... It should end with...) Can he do that??????


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Rock said:


> If that's the case shouldn't this be called "Ask a Police Officer" not "Ask a Cop"?


To another Cop, I am a Cop. To some bitching about my fellow cop, I am a Police Officer. Does that make sense?


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> Even though I drive in the commonwealth regularly... I don't feel the need to obey MGL.


In their defense, they may not have been sure that it is one of the laws we are "allowed" to enforce. There was a mention earlier of illegals, and we all know that we cant touch them even though they are breaking the law.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

263FPD said:


> To another Cop, I am a Cop. To some bitching about my fellow cop, I am a Police Officer. Does that make sense?


 Sure does copper!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Trifecta said:


> My Dept Policy
> 
> Prefered response to an arrestable offense is you shall arrest.
> 
> Not saying it always happens


How can a policy be _preferred _with a* shall* arrest, but not always happen? Isn't that a double entendre


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

263FPD said:


> To another Cop, I am a Cop. To some bitching about my fellow cop, I am a Police Officer. Does that make sense?


Well put 263.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

SinePari said:


> How can a policy be _preferred _with a* shall* arrest, but not always happen? Isn't that a double entendre


My badge is silver not gold. I don't write it just acknowledge it.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Arrest is a vehicle to ensure an offender's appearance in court.

Unfortunately, many department's like to use it as a punitive measure, or one to generate stats that look good on a Federal LE grant application.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

SinePari said:


> How can a policy be _preferred _with a* shall* arrest, but not always happen? Isn't that a double entendre


There's still a quite a few folks out there that don't like to arrest. I'm sure we all know a few that seem to be on the job merely to say "I'm a cop" but don't really want to deal with the crap that comes with it.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Arrest is a vehicle to ensure an offender's appearance in court.


Sometimes I question the reliability of that vehicle!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

My theory on arrests, tickets and copm. stat. is very simple. I don't prescribe to an idea that I must comply with any sort of set amount. I will write as many tickets, and arrest as many people as I damn well please. I will not have any one limit those numbers by silly things such as a suggested level of productivity. The truth is, that even after 12 years, I still love my job and I like to keep busy. I may not love the administration, but the job is a whole different story. 

I think that administration of a department that tells you that their preffered action is arrest, needs to have their heads examined. Discretion should ultmately be left up to the individual officer. As much as I love to stay busy, and as much as I don't mind making arrests, I fully understand that we are limited on how many people we can hold at once. Besides, we are busy enough to pick and choose who we will and will not arrest.


----------



## bigbadblue (Nov 29, 2007)

Krishi you need not worry, because the judge only cares that you have a Mass license. You could have other 49 states, no good!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

263FPD said:


> My theory on arrests, tickets and copm. stat. is very simple. I don't prescribe to an idea that I must comply with any sort of set amount. I will write as many tickets, and arrest as many people as I damn well please. I will not have any one limit those numbers by silly things such as a suggested level of productivity. The truth is, that even after 12 years, I still love my job and I like to keep busy. I may not love the administration, but the job is a whole different story.
> 
> I think that administration of a department that tells you that their preffered action is arrest, needs to have their heads examined. Discretion should ultmately be left up to the individual officer. As much as I love to stay busy, and as much as I don't mind making arrests, I fully understand that we are limited on how many people we can hold at once. Besides, we are busy enough to pick and choose who we will and will not arrest.


VK, is that you? LOL


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

So what was the question? Was it just me or was that story more boring than usual?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

bigbadblue said:


> Krishi you need not worry, because the judge only cares that you have a Mass license. You could have other 49 states, no good!


"Krishi you need not worry, because the judge doesnt really give a shit about any license at all. You'll be out with $50 CC, and a DISM. Don't worry about a thing."

*There I fixed it for you.*


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

So if I were to be stopped I could just say I am from Mexico and I would not need a Mass driver's license in order to drive on the public highways?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LongKnife56 said:


> So if I were to be stopped I could just say I am from Mexico and I would not need a Mass driver's license in order to drive on the public highways?


License? We don't need no stinkin' license!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LongKnife56 said:


> So if I were to be stopped I could just say I am from Mexico and I would not need a Mass driver's license in order to drive on the public highways?


You could say that, but then if you do, you open yourself up to being arrested for non-resident not in possession of your license. That base has been covered.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The real question here is "Was he wearing his cover?"


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

CJIS said:


> So what was the question? Was it just me or was that story more boring than usual?


No doubt. This thread is so useless I went back and read these for the *first* time........... 

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/80436-15-most-ridiculous-car-mods-pics-view.html

http://www.masscops.com/forums/firepower/80433-worlds-smallest-pistol-watch.html

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/79958-25-awesome-homeless-guy-signs.html

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/80124-top-10-tricks-macgyver-would-proud.html

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just...ervice-announcements-last-30-years-watch.html

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just...-most-infamous-internet-animals-all-time.html

http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/79471-dont-mess-turtles.html


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sniper said:


> No doubt. This thread is so useless I went back and read these for the *first* time...........
> 
> http://www.masscops.com/forums/just-shootin-breeze/80436-15-most-ridiculous-car-mods-pics-view.html
> 
> ...


Are you telling me that you didnt check the HOT BABE thread????


----------

